# New to the neighborhood



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

These kids starting showing up about a week ago but until this evening I had not gotten a good opportunity to shoot them.

1. All legs at this age.

2. Got to within 30 ft. or so with momma nearby. Guess it felt pretty safe hidden in the plants. 

3. Working on # 2 when I notice movement out of the corner of my eye. Wasn't expecting to find one in the rocks.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## swhacker125 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome pics, Congrats!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Great shots*

Been looking for them every day around my place. None so far. Great shots you got there. Momma was nice to you letting you get that close.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Griz. It seems to me that they show up much later than they used to. 20 yrs. ago I recall seeing them in early May. But not lately.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Checked our game cameras this past weekend at the ranch in Bee County. Several does pregnant looking like they are going to domino any day!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Law Dog said:


> Checked our game cameras this past weekend at the ranch in Bee County. Several does pregnant looking like they are going to domino any day!


Saw a set of twins this evening. There are still a bunch of does that look ready to pop. Last year we had about 7 our 8 fawns hanging around the house. Including a set of triplets.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

